# Product review: Knorr vegetable recipe mix



## Greg Who Cooks (May 3, 2014)

I received a sample package of this vegetable recipe mix attached to another of the manufacturer's products and it sat around for a while...

I like to make a raw vegetable dipping mix by mixing any onion soup mix with sour cream and serving with bite sized pieces of any of the following:


green onions
bell peppers
sliced radishes
sliced mushrooms
halved mini-carrots or
julienned regular carrots
red or brown onion squares
broccoli
pick your own favorites
One day I was out of onion soup mix and there the Knorr vegetable mix was so I tried it ... and it was delicious!!! The vegetable flakes absorb moisture and integrate with the mix. Some of the flakes add a bit of spice, and it's a nice change from my usual onion soup mix.


For a lower calorie version of either, use reduced-fat or non-fat sour cream. Mix the vegetable mix or onion soup mix into the sour cream a bit at a time until you like the strength of flavor.


Unused dip can be refrigerated and served 1-2 days later, however the mix thickens in the refrigerator so just add more sour cream to achieve an optimal dipping thickness.


To sum it up, I like this product and it's a tasty alternative to my usual onion soup mix dip recipe.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 3, 2014)

Oh yeah!  I've used it for dip for years, good stuff!


----------



## Kayelle (May 3, 2014)

While I generally really like Knorr products, this one just isn't for me. I used it once for a spinach dip and I could hardly eat it. There's something about it that tastes off to me, maybe too many preservatives or something. Preservatives in food isn't a big issue to me, but in this case I think it was.

Glad others enjoy it though.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 3, 2014)

I wouldn't add spinach to it, although that is one of the package recipes. And artichoke dip. Yech!

Don't mix this stuff with anything except sour cream. Or maybe use it to amp a soup...


----------



## Dawgluver (May 4, 2014)

I like it with just sour cream or yogurt too.  It's hard to leave it alone after I first mix it, but it's better after sitting overnight.


----------



## CarolPa (May 4, 2014)

I have made it with spinach, and also with spinach and artichoke, as a hot dip you bake in the oven.  My family all loves it and they think they are eating healthy because it contains spinach!  LOL   In fact, Kayelle, you are the first person I've heard say they didn't like it.  I have been becoming wary of preservatives and sodium a lot more lately.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 4, 2014)

I have used it and also the spinach version when it is attached to a jar of Hellman's mayonnaise.

It makes a quick simple dip and the leftovers are great for making twice baked potatoes.

I normally buy Lipton Recipe Secrets vegetable soup mix when it is on sale and I have a double coupon. 





I believe they are both made by Unilever, but for some reason I prefer the Lipton version.


----------



## Kayelle (May 4, 2014)

CarolPa said:


> I have made it with spinach, and also with spinach and artichoke, as a hot dip you bake in the oven.  My family all loves it and they think they are eating healthy because it contains spinach!  LOL   *In fact, Kayelle, you are the first person I've heard say they didn't like it.*  I have been becoming wary of preservatives and sodium a lot more lately.



 I'm the missing 1% in the 99% approval rate.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 5, 2014)

I too have sometimes used plain yogurt, and it's sort'a okay, but it's just too damned healthy.  Actually, a bit less tasty in my opinion. It seems reasonable that mayonnaise would work too, I haven't tried it, but may is available in fat free, light and regular, giving you a choice of how many calories you want.

For a long time I used fat free sour cream, then last several months the whole hog regular sour cream  but lately I've been using the cop-out reduced calorie sour cream.

In any case it's more healthy than potato chips and all the commercial pre-prepared dips.


----------



## CarolPa (May 5, 2014)

I use plain greek yogurt for everything that calls for sour cream simply because I like it.  I love it on a baked potato!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 5, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> I'm the missing 1% in the 99% approval rate.


Kayelle, do you have room for me in that 1% group? I'm not one for any of these packaged mixes. Not this one, nor gravies, other dippy mixes, hollandaise sauce...nada. However, I do like a lot of the spice & herb mixes that Penzeys offers. Most of the time I avoid even theirs' if sugar is there (or high on the list) or it seems like mostly salt.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 6, 2014)

I like generic country gravy mix over my (generic) Shake 'n Bake chicken and mashed potatoes. It's just the thing to kick the flavor up a notch.


----------



## msulli822 (Sep 19, 2014)

I use this product to make my own veggie cream cheese. Just whip it really well with mixer. GREAT on bagels and toast!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 19, 2014)

The Knorr products I've used are all good.  Try the Bearnnaise and Hollandaise sauce mixes.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 19, 2014)

hey, whatever happened to greg?


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 19, 2014)

buckytom said:


> hey, whatever happened to greg?



He still stops in from time to time. 

I was just sitting here tonight wondering what's happened to Pacanis. He hasn't been around for a month.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 19, 2014)

from what i've "researched", he seems to have just wandered off, same as i did a while back.
 we really need him back. and bolas and harry. and tatt more regularly. and uncle bob, and so many more guys.

we need more men here, plain and simple. hoot can only please so many women week to week.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 19, 2014)

Oh c'mon, BT.  Frank, Steve, .40, Bakechef, Chief, anyone else I may have left out, they all please us wimminfolk too.  Though Hoot is pretty good.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 20, 2014)

that's juuust like a woman to tell a guy how many friends he needs...


----------



## tinlizzie (Sep 29, 2014)

Seems like the missing male contingent might turn up in a thread on bbq ribs or brewskis.

This Knorr vegetable packet used to have a really good quiche recipe printed on the label.  I don't make dips (I'd just eat it,    so I'm not allowed to), but do make the quiche recipe occasionally, adding bacon.


----------

